# Ubuntu useradd



## DerEisige (13. August 2013)

Hallo

ich habe mir mal einen kleinen Ubuntu Server hochgezogen, um mich mit Ubuntu bekant zu machen.
nun bin ich bei der User Erstellung aber auf ein kleines Problem geraten, bei dem befehl 

useradd -g allgemein -G sh -s /bin/false -m -d /home/test/Fuds Fuds

macht er nichts

was der befehl eigentlich tuhen soll:
Hauptgruppe Allgemein.
Nebengruppe sh
SSH Anmeldung soll nicht möglich sein. 
das home Verzeichnis soll in /home/test erstellen.
Benutzername Fuds.

Hoffe mit kann jemand helfen.

mfg. derEisige


----------



## deepthroat (14. August 2013)

Hi.





DerEisige hat gesagt.:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe mir mal einen kleinen Ubuntu Server hochgezogen


Welche Version?


DerEisige hat gesagt.:


> nun bin ich bei der User Erstellung aber auf ein kleines Problem geraten, bei dem befehl
> 
> useradd -g allgemein -G sh -s /bin/false -m -d /home/test/Fuds Fuds
> 
> macht er nichts


Wie hast du das denn verifiziert? Was sagt "grep Fuds /etc/passwd"?

Existieren die Gruppen? Existiert das /home/test Verzeichnis?


----------

